# Record and re-record CC in Cubase



## lillosnx (Jul 24, 2020)

Hello friends
I would like to be able to first record-input notes in a midi part and after the fact record cc1 modulation (or other controller) for this same part. Also In case I don't like the CC1 I recorded I would like to record again CC1 thus replacing the previous one. I don't seem to find the midi record mode that gives me this possibility. Can anyone help?
Thank you in advance


----------



## Rctec (Jul 24, 2020)

Rtfm...
merge midi. Make a Logical Preset to erase the selected controller bit and have another go. You don’t even have to ever be in ‘Record’. Just use retroactive record.






MIDI Record Modes


By selecting a MIDI Record Mode you decide what happens to any existing parts on the track where you are recording. MIDI tracks can play back all events in overlapping parts. If you record several parts in the same locations or move parts so that they overlap, you will hear the events in all parts.




steinberg.help


----------



## Hywel (Jul 24, 2020)

lillosnx said:


> Hello friends
> I would like to be able to first record-input notes in a midi part and after the fact record cc1 modulation (or other controller) for this same part. Also In case I don't like the CC1 I recorded I would like to record again CC1 thus replacing the previous one. I don't seem to find the midi record mode that gives me this possibility. Can anyone help?
> Thank you in advance


What I do is in preferences make it so that only controller data is recorded in the Editor window and then when you open up any part in the Editor window (make sure the Editor record button is on) you can make as many passes of CC data recording as you want.


----------



## lillosnx (Jul 25, 2020)

Rctec thank you very much. I understand your suggestion but I don't really know how to apply it. Would you care to show me the logical preset? 
Also when you say retroactive record you mean retrospective?
I wish there was a video to show this technique...


----------



## lillosnx (Jul 25, 2020)

Hywei thank you for your reply.
What you suggest is what I have all ready tried and works. Though It's not very practical to always have to open the editor but might be the price to pay. Also some times while the replacing-rerecording of say CC1 works, it leaves some spikes from the previous recording. Maybe this could be adjusted from the automation parameters behavior.


----------



## Hywel (Jul 25, 2020)

lillosnx said:


> Hywei thank you for your reply.
> What you suggest is what I have all ready tried and works. Though It's not very practical to always have to open the editor but might be the price to pay. Also some times while the replacing-rerecording of say CC1 works, it leaves some spikes from the previous recording. Maybe this could be adjusted from the automation parameters behavior.


Opening the Editor window is surely only one key command away for you?
When in the Editor window my preference is set to replace what has been recorded previously so I don't have to bother with the deletion step.


----------



## jononotbono (Jul 25, 2020)

I rarely press record when playing midi parts in. Retroactive Record is one of the best features ever made. It now remembers all midi activity on multiple tracks which is even better! Every once in a while it doesn’t remember the midi activity which is always when you unexpected masterpiece is played. 😂 

And yes, create some delete CC buttons using the Logical Editor. Delete Mod, Exp, Vib and that sort of stuff!


----------



## Umi_Yu (Jul 25, 2020)

lillosnx said:


> Rctec thank you very much. I understand your suggestion but I don't really know how to apply it. Would you care to show me the logical preset?
> Also when you say retroactive record you mean retrospective?
> I wish there was a video to show this technique...



Sorry for not giving any advices here but personally I recommend doing some researches by yourself with the info you got here and trying to solve problems by trial and error. You may face more problems in the future and it may not be realistic to get all those problems solved by asking help. Besides, if you have interest, you can try find who is Mr.Rctec : )


----------



## Rctec (Jul 25, 2020)

Hywel said:


> What I do is in preferences make it so that only controller data is recorded in the Editor window and then when you open up any part in the Editor window (make sure the Editor record button is on) you can make as many passes of CC data recording as you want.


...better method than mine. Ive just gotten so used to it... Honestly, there is nothing easier than hitting “Return” and working in the KeyEditor....


----------



## Rctec (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 25, 2020)

lillosnx said:


> Rctec thank you very much. I understand your suggestion but I don't really know how to apply it. Would you care to show me the logical preset?
> Also when you say retroactive record you mean retrospective?
> I wish there was a video to show this technique...


You do know WHO you are asking this right?


----------



## Pablocrespo (Jul 25, 2020)

I´ve got a side button in my mouse that opens the key editor, couldn´t live without it


----------



## jononotbono (Jul 25, 2020)

I gave the developer of Metagrid about 250 custom Logical Editor Commands a while back so anyone using it could just assign them hassle free. But if you're not using Metagrid, here is a collection of Commands I've made. Do what you will with them! Hope it helps


----------



## Mike Bonta (Jul 25, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> You do know WHO you are asking this right?


Many among us will remember the simplicity of this great man and the beauty of his name - Rctec


----------



## lillosnx (Jul 25, 2020)

Oh my God! Did I just talk with the God? Thank you so much for replying and explaining. Sometimes simple ignorance leads to big discoveries. On the other hand the God loves all his children! But still, it is so important that from time to time he shows his love by communicating and showing this love! Thank you so much! Big thanks to all!


----------



## Hywel (Jul 26, 2020)

lillosnx said:


> Oh my God! Did I just talk with the God? Thank you so much for replying and explaining. Sometimes simple ignorance leads to big discoveries. On the other hand the God loves all his children! But still, it is so important that from time to time he shows his love by communicating and showing this love! Thank you so much! Big thanks to all!


That's all right, think nothing of it... only kidding... I know you meant @jononotbono...


----------



## Jeremy Gillam (Jul 26, 2020)

jononotbono said:


> I gave the developer of Metagrid about 250 custom Logical Editor Commands a while back so anyone using it could just assign them hassle free. But if you're not using Metagrid, here is a collection of Commands I've made. Do what you will with them! Hope it helps


Appreciate this, thanks Jono.


----------



## lillosnx (Jul 26, 2020)

Hywel said:


> That's all right, think nothing of it... only kidding... I know you meant @jononotbono...


Thank you very much! I also appreciate your YouTube channel


----------



## Akarin (Sep 4, 2020)

jononotbono said:


> I gave the developer of Metagrid about 250 custom Logical Editor Commands a while back so anyone using it could just assign them hassle free. But if you're not using Metagrid, here is a collection of Commands I've made. Do what you will with them! Hope it helps



Dude... marry me. This is so awesome. There are some real gems in there! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jononotbono (Sep 4, 2020)

Akarin said:


> Dude... marry me. This is so awesome. There are some real gems in there! Thanks for sharing.



😂 I’m glad they are of some use man!


----------



## PaulieDC (Sep 4, 2020)

jononotbono said:


> 😂 I’m glad they are of some use man!


#UNDERSTATEMENT! Thanks man!!


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Sep 4, 2020)

Hywel said:


> Opening the Editor window is surely only one key command away for you?
> When in the Editor window my preference is set to replace what has been recorded previously so I don't have to bother with the deletion step.


How do you get this working? The
TRANSPORT>Midi Record mode < Replace>, works when I am in the main Cubase window but when I am in the editor, it just adds in the data. I've made sure that the editor is record activated.
It'd be nice to be able to overwrite midi data up until a certain point

EDIT:
Sort of got it working but it seems PREFERENCES>RECORDING>MIDI Replace recording in editors and the option above seem to be overriding each other and it's really confusing. 

What ever it's trying to do, it's buggy as hell


----------



## Hywel (Sep 4, 2020)

SimonCharlesHanna said:


> How do you get this working? The
> TRANSPORT>Midi Record mode < Replace>, works when I am in the main Cubase window but when I am in the editor, it just adds in the data. I've made sure that the editor is record activated.
> It'd be nice to be able to overwrite midi data up until a certain point
> 
> ...











Here's what I have set in my MIDI record Mode box and my Preferences. These are the settings that I think are the relevant ones for you probably.
Best wishes
Hywel


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Sep 4, 2020)

Hywel said:


> Here's what I have set in my MIDI record Mode box and my Preferences. These are the settings that I think are the relevant ones for you probably.
> Best wishes
> Hywel


That's what I thought but it's behaving very poorly for me.


----------



## Hywel (Sep 5, 2020)

SimonCharlesHanna said:


> That's what I thought but it's behaving very poorly for me.


Whenever I notice inconsistent or weird behaviour in Cubase, I always try to experiment with "fresh" preferences. If it works better then, I know I have a preference "issue", if it doesn't, then I'm stuck with a bug...
BUT... always back up your preferences BEFORE doing anything experimental so you can always wind back.


----------

